# Saturday Night "Special"



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

My wife and I went to a gun show this weekend and I wound up buying an interesting pair of pistols while there. I was at a table of used guns while my wife was buying herself a new CC purse when an older man (70's I'd say, if not older) stopped by and asked if the vender was buying used guns. The dealer said yes and the older man brought out two boxes that had obviously been around for a long time. The dealer looked at the boxes and without opening them said "Sorry, but no thanks".

I looked at the boxes and immediately understood why the dealer reacted the way he did. In the boxes were two, RG14 .22 caliber revolvers. For those that may not know this particular gun, it is possibly *the* gun that most often comes to mind when you hear the phrase, "Saturday Night Special"! It was also the gun used by John Hinckley to shoot President Reagan, James Brady and several others in 1981. In fact, I don't believe they have even been made since the mid 80's.

The older man stood there for a minute or two and was looking at his watch when I asked - just trying to make a little conversation - how much he wanted for the guns. He said $75 for the pair and asked if I would like to take a look at them. With nothing else to do for a few more minutes, I said sure and he handed me the two boxes. They were the original factory boxes and when I opened them I was surprised to see the guns were wrapped in the original plastic. I took them out and was even more surprised to see they were still covered in the original oil/grease from the factory. I asked him how long he'd had them and if there were any problems. He said his sisters husband had bought them for himself and his wife probably 25-30 years ago as self-defense guns. They had then been put in closets and never been fired. The husband had died a few months earlier and his wife was moving in with relatives and didn't want the guns anymore. I took them out of the boxes, checked them over and was actually surprised at the condition they were still in... like new!

Before we go further, I know these aren't the best of guns by a LONG shot. The trigger pull is terrible - I'd guess 15+ lbs in DA mode and not much better in SA - while the sights are about what you'd see on a 2" 'J' frame which means minimal and in fact they remind me a lot of my wife's .38 LADYSMITH in apperance and size. To load and unload, you remove the cylinder rod, just like on a BP, SA '56 Colt navy, pivot the cylinder out, then use the rod to push out the empty cases. Not exactly high tech even 100 years ago! However, they were in new condition, still in the original boxes, had consecutive serial numbers and the man said he'd take $50 for the pair if I had the cash. For $50 I could use them as paperweights or bookends, so I said he had a deal. I got them home, cleaned 'em up, checked them over and fired a dozen rounds through each. SURPRISE, they actually worked and at 15', I was hitting empty cola cans with their sub 2" barrels. The recoil was almost nothing and aside from the HEAVY triggers, they shot well and the actions were smooth.

Now, I have to decide what to do with the guns. I got them on impulse because I felt a bit sorry for the old man at the gun show, but now I have two functioning revolvers on my hands that I really didn't need. They are the perfect size to stick in a pocket or backpack as a "survival" pistol, and I wouldn't need to worry about dings or scratches at the price I paid. If they were a larger caliber, I'd even consider using them as car guns, but a .22 is too small for my liking. I also thought I might give one to my mother-in-law. She owns the house next door smt022), she's in her mid 70's and has a double barreled shotgun for a home defense gun that she's owned for over 40 years. However, she's getting too old to safely handle it now and has been asking me about pistols. I've suggested a few, but she doesn't like auto's and doesn't want anything too "big".

One of these may fit the bill and will keep both her and my wife off my back about finding something she can shoot. The price is right for everyone; free for mym-i-l and priceless for me if it keeps my mother-in-law and my wife happy! As for the guns themselves, I'll take them out and give both a more thorough check before I decide on giving one to my m-i-l. I may work on the triggers a bit and fire another box of ammo to make sure there aren't any problems with them operationally. So far, they seem to be decent little pistols and while not my idea of a carry gun, they are small, easy to conceal and a .22 in hand is better than the .45 in a closet if you needed to use it for self-defense. I did a bit of research and the guns are made by a company in Germany called Rohm and were imported by FIE out of Miami until the feds banned foreign made "Saturday Night Specials" in the late 60's.

Anyway, I know they're at the bottem end of the food chain when it comes to handguns, but surprisingly, aside for their heavy triggers ~ at least an accidental dischage is almost impossible ~ they are decent little revolvers and the price was right! I own several dozen handguns already and hadn't really planned on buying another one at the show. I went mainly to check on parts and accessories (got a laser for one of my CZ's from Lasermax for a good price and the wife got a new carry purse with pistol compartment), but the deal was too good to pass up.

So, on Saturday night I wound up with not only two classic SNS's, but got a "special" deal in the bargain. I suppose if all else fails and my m-i-l decides to pass on one of them, I could lock them away as relics of by-gone days, I could turn them into starter guns and shoot blanks in them, or use them as training aids... decisions, decisions.

Here's a link to a photo of the two guns since I can't post attachments for some reason. smt076)


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

$50 for 2 handguns? i wouldn't be able to pass on that one either. don't know much about them, but they have to be worth at least $25 a piece. that's about the price of a low end airsoft pistol. i say it was a decent buy.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

rachilders:

Those RG's are indeed Saturday night specials, but for the price I also would have bought them.

I'm from Lubbock, TX, where Hinckley once lived and attended school at Texas Tech. He also bought the infamous RG at a pawn shop in Lubbock, Snydley Whiplash Pawn, which is no longer there.

In a coincidence, I bought my first new gun at the same pawn shop in 1979 or '80. It was a S&W nickel Model 59, which I still own.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I was at my mother-in-law's house tonight replacing a door for her and showed her one of the guns. She handled it, dry fired it and after having me explain how it works ~ I said, "You point and pull the trigger". :anim_lol:~ she really seemed to like it. I told her I'd load it up and let her try it out in a day or two and if she still liked it, she could have it.

I think I'll keep the other gun for now as a plinker or safe queen and since I'll be getting the one back from my m-i-l sooner or later smt083 ), I really consider it more of a loan than a gift.

FWIW, I put another 30 rounds through both guns and there have been no problems with them. In fact, both triggers have become a bit smoother and in the SA mode, the trigger pull seems to be more in the 5 or 6 pound range... not great, but a lot better than they were earlier.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Good buy, I would have jumped on that myself. If only for the nostalgia value. :smt023


----------



## walter (Aug 4, 2007)

dang dude, i cant see the pic but thats a DEAL! i dont care how sucky the gun is.. thats cheaper than most airsoft guns. besides, where im from, california, you could get probly $150 for EACH of them


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yup, I would have thrown down my $50, too. I think they'd be fine in the "kit gun" outdoor role you mentioned. That's what I'd use 'em for. I'd keep one in the outside pocket of my Camelbak and the other in my ruck. If they got dinged up...well, for $25 each, who cares?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

That was my first gun, when I was 15. Bought it from a friend for $5. (And never felt the urge to hold up a liquor store!)

You may be surprised. They aren't as well finished or well made or durable as a good gun, but they are not bad! They're pretty accurate, if you can force yourself to hold the sight steady while you pull that hard trigger. If somebody was trying to kill me, and all I had was an RG-14, I wouldn't throw it down and give up. The RG may be flimsy and rough, but it's a serious weapon.

Standing by for the range report.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*"Junk" Guns........*

I've owned many less-than-desirable handguns. With these, I didn't mind tearing into their guts to see what made them tick, so each gun I've owned has been a learning experience. And, they shoot well, too? Bonus!

You can now speak with the voice of experience.

Bob Wright


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Have to agree with the rest, would have more than likely bought them,,would make a great tackle box gun for the lakes and rivers down my way.


----------

